# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Fallimento srl e azione di responsabilità amminstratore

## bonnot73

Colelghi, vi prospetto al stuazione: Società Zeta srl, che viene dichiarata fallita nel 2010. Esaminando la contabilità si scopre che:
- dal 2001 al 2009 la società ha avuto solo perdite tale da far diventare il capitale sociale costantemente negativo;
- non è stata mai compiuta nessuna operazione di ripianamento delle perdite o di ripristino del capitale sociale al livello minimo legale per le srl;
- non si è fatta la trasformazine da srl in società persone per essere scesi al di sotto del minimo legale. 
Secondo Voi, come mi devo comportare in seno di relazione ex art.33? 
1) Devo chiedere un'azione di responsabilità dell'amministratore unico al Giudice Delegato per non avere convocato l'assemblea ed avere deliberato lo scioglimento della società o altre azioni (trasformazione, rispistino del capitale sociale etc...)? 
2) Non essendoci più dal 2001 le condizioni per essere una società di capitali il fallimento coinvolge tutti i soci? E cosa devo dire al Giudice Delegato?? 
Panico, spero che qualcuno mi sappia dare un consiglio.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
l'azione di responsabilità civile per danni è da avviare in quanto il comportamento dell'amministratore, salvo che non possa provare il contrario, ha pregiudicato i diritti dei creditori sociali. 
Sulla questione della estensibilità ai soci del fallimento per intervenuta condizione giuridica che imponeva alternativamente o il ripianiamento della perdita con azzerramento del capitale sociale e contestuale ricostituzione al minimo legale ex art. 2447 del cod. civ. o la trasformazione della società, non credo sia una strada facilmente percorribile, specie se l'amministratore non può provare di aver portato a conoscenza dei soci lo stato di decozione finanziaria, con gli effetti che ne sarebbero conseguiti (anche in termini di possibile trasformazione in società a responsabiltà illimitata) chiedendo loro di pronunciarsi al riguardo. 
Secondo le rilevazioni camerali quella era ed è una S.r.l. con tutti gli effetti che ne conseguono, almeno fino alla trascrizione della trasformazione. 
E' una tematica che andrebbe approfondita con qualche ricerca giurisprudenziale. 
Saluti

----------


## bonnot73

> Salve, 
> l'azione di responsabilità civile per danni è da avviare in quanto il comportamento dell'amministratore, salvo che non possa provare il contrario, ha pregiudicato i diritti dei creditori sociali. 
> Saluti

  Caro Collega, grazie innanzitutto per la celerità e la completezza nel rispondere. In questo caso (fallimento - nuovo rito) chi deve proporre l'azione di responsabilità civile? Il Curatore, Il Giudice Delegato o il Comitato dei creditori (nella velleitaria possibilità che si costituisca)?
Grazie mille

----------


## vincenzoros

Mi inserisco nella discussione anche se non certo di aver compreso bene la questione quindi mi scuso se la risposta è fuori luogo. In merito alla tua seconda domanda per me la risposta non si dovrebbe fermare solo ad un discorso di pubblicità della forma giuridica perchè ciò riguarderebbe solo i terzi. Ogni anno veniva presentato il bilancio ai soci da parte dell'amministratore? e i soci non si rendevano conto che le perdite erano tali da erodere il capitale sociale facendolo scendere sotto il minimo di legge? Io non so se ci sia un effettiva previsione di legge in tal senso ma credo che la risposta dovrebbe essere che i soci rispondano illimitatamente. O almeno così sarebbe giusto...!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Caro Collega, grazie innanzitutto per la celerità e la completezza nel rispondere. In questo caso (fallimento - nuovo rito) chi deve proporre l'azione di responsabilità civile? Il Curatore, Il Giudice Delegato o il Comitato dei creditori (nella velleitaria possibilità che si costituisca)?
> Grazie mille

  E' il curatore fallimentare che propone l'azione di responsabilità civile contro gli amministratori. 
Saluti

----------


## sasalino

Scusandomi anticipatamente per l'intromissione forse non perfettamente in tema, ripeto quanto segue da  altra discussione visto che quì si riferisce di responsabilità degli amministratori.
Una s.rl. unipersonale che ha una causa civile in corso a proposito di un appalto edile assunto ma non portato a termine, peraltro a un certo punto occupando a lungo il cantiere liberato poi dal giudice, *non ha presentato negli scorsi sei anni i relativi bilanci impedendo così di far conoscere alla controparte e ad altri eventuali creditori la propria situazione patrimoniale.* La causa, in una udienza di questi giorni, ha evidenziato con ragionevole certezza che la s.r.l. uninominale sarà soccombente, per una cifra che si aggira intorno ai 150.000 euro, oltre ai danni prodotti ancora da quantificare.
Questa certezza deriva dalle risultanze della CTU disposta dal giudice a proposito di una presunta lesione addotta dalla srl che è risultata inesistente.
L'udienza definitiva è stata fissata nel Giugno 2011.
In questo frattempo l'altra parte, a titolo cautelativo, e data la somma di cui è creditrice, prima che la s.r.l. provveda verosimilmente a svuotare e/o a cessare la propria attività in anticipo sulla sentenza, vorrebbe fare istanza di pignoramento cautelativo imputando all'amministratore e socio unico una scarsa pubblicità della situazione economica della srl uninominale, cosicchè da renderlo illimitatamente responsabile.
Secondo voi è possibile?
Quali sono le motivazioni pr cui, in una srl uninominale, l'amministratore socio va a rispondere in maniera illimitata?
Qualche commercialista dice " Responsabilità illimitata per insolvenza della società per il mancato rispetto di obblighi od oneri di legge."
Altro utente ha risposto che il reiterato mancato  deposito dei bilanci fa si che l'amministratore divenga illimitatamente responsabile
Chi ne sa di più? Si conosce giurisprudenza in merito?
Grazie

----------

